

Ask HN: Remove language from titles in editing? - forsaken

Seems like every hot new language comes along, and a bunch of posts spring up, &quot;how to write a blog engine, in GO&#x2F;Node&#x2F;Ruby&#x2F;Haskell&quot; -- I think the editoral process should probably remove these unneeded language shout outs, and let the projects stand on their own.
======
kazinator
I don't agree. Sometimes the submitted articles really are about how to do X
specifically using language Y, using Y-specific practices. The title allows
those who are not interested in Y to skip the submission, even if they are
interested in X.

I might click on "new web browser", but would be less inclined to open a
submission titled "new web browser written entirely in bash!".

By contrast, someone who is currently feverishly into learning shell
programming might be more curious about "web browser written in bash" than
about "new web browser'.

So mentioning bash is pertinent and useful.

From a different angle: if you're a hacker, it matters what something is
written in. What something is written in is related to how that something
works, and hackers care about how things work. (At least usually, when not
wearing their "consumer of functionality through abstract interface" hat.)

